# Cách dùng nồi áp suất gas đúng cách, chống cháy nổ



## hong nhung (30/6/18)

Sự tiện lợi của nồi áp suất ai cũng biết bởi nó giúp chị em rút ngắn thời gian nấu ăn, giữ dưỡng chất cho món ăn.

*Chuẩn bị lượng thực phẩm vừa phải*
Với nồi bình thường khi bạn cho vào lượng lớn thực phẩm nếu có hiện tượng sôi trào bạn có thể mở nắp, lấy bớt lượng nước, lượng thực phẩm nhưng với nồi áp suất điều đó không thể thực hiện, nếu có làm sẽ mất thời gian và lúc nấu sẽ không an toàn. Vì thế nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo lượng thực phẩm cho vào nồi áp suất tối đa chiếm khoảng 2/3 nồi, thực phẩm nấu lên có nhiều bọt thì tối đa chiếm khoảng 1/3 nồi. Sau khi đã cho thực phẩm vào nồi, đậy nắp nồi kín, cân bằng, van không bị nghẹt để đảm bảo an toàn.



​
*Điều chỉnh lửa thích hợp khi nấu*
Bắt đầu nấu nên bật lửa lớn, sau khi nghe tiếng sôi thì hạ lửa xuống, đảm bảo lượng áp suất vừa đủ để nấu chín thực phẩm. Mỗi món ăn sẽ có thời gian nấu khác nhau, lưu ý thời gian để nấu ăn ngon hơn.

Một câu hỏi của hàng triệu độc giả được đặt ra là hành động  “lẩn trốn” không dám đối diện sự thật của phía Công ty DCI có phải đang “lấp liếm” cho hành động sai trái của mình? Hàng nghìn khách hàng khác cũng sẽ được vị Giám đốc đại diện cho một công ty luôn tự hào mình là một nhà phân phối chính thức cho một Tập đoàn lớn với 60 năm thương hiệu trên thị trường thế giới đối xử như thế hay không?

Khi thực phẩm đã chín, đừng mở nắp nồi ngay, nếu mở nắp ngay sau khi tắt bếp sẽ dễ dẫn đến hiện tượng bùng hơi nóng gây bỏng cho người nấu, vì thế cần xả hơi thông qua van áp suất , cho nồi tản bớt hơi nóng mới mở nắp ra. Đặc biệt, nếu dùng nước lạnh làm nguội nồi phải chú ý không để nước đổ vào van hay ống thoát hơi  như vậy việc hạ nhiệt độ của nồi sẽ an toàn hơn.

*Vệ sinh van, ống xả cẩn thận*
Bất cứ vật cản nào trong van hay ống xả cũng sẽ gây nguy hại cho bạn trong lần nấu sau nên cần làm sạch cẩn thận những bộ phận này. Roan cao su cũng cần được rửa sạch, khi rửa nồi và nắp đừng dùng miếng rửa bằng nhám dễ gây trầy sước, hư hỏng nồi.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

